# Laisser brancher ou non au secteur?



## carton99 (2 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
je change actuellement d'un vieux Macbook Pro mi-2009 par un nouveau MacBook Air mi-2012.

Je voulais savoir quel était la meilleur façon d économiser la batterie.

Su mon vieux MBP, je fessait très attention à ne jamais laisser la batterie branché alors que la batterie était pleine.

Résultat après 4 ans la batterie marchait super bien elle tenait encore bien 2h sur de la bureautique. Et coconut affichait 75% de la batterie d'origine.
Par contre j'ai eu du mal à le vendre par ce que avec cette technique je suis arrivé à 1050 cycle batterie et le fameux popup "il faut changer la batterie".

Par contre si on laisse brancher la batterie les cycle batterie s'incrémente moins vite.

Au final ques-que je fait?

Merci


----------



## Arlequin (2 Février 2013)

hello

sujet récurrent

en voici un, avec en prime un petit résumé de Pascal 77 à télécharger

bonne lecture

à+


----------



## carton99 (2 Février 2013)

Merci de m'avoir dirigé directement sur la réponse.
Dorénavant je laisserais la chargeur toujours connecté.


----------



## pititfilou (2 Février 2013)

Et pour mon iMac, vous pensez que je dois toujours le laisser sur courant ?


----------



## Arlequin (2 Février 2013)

pititfilou a dit:


> Et pour mon iMac, vous pensez que je dois toujours le laisser sur courant ?



non sur batterie c'est suffisant


----------

